# Edmund's review of Harman-Kardon stereo



## Bill 330i (Apr 4, 2002)

Edmund's put together a list of the top 10 sound systems in cars over $30,000. The Harman-Kardon came in at #6.

6. 2002 BMW M3 (Harman-Kardon)
BMW has finally begun to put it together in the autosound area. The optional sound system in the M3 boasts 12 Harman-Kardon speakers sprinkled throughout the cabin, including a bounteous pair of 6-by-9 subwoofers along the back deck. Also of note: a pair of well-positioned tweeters in front, plus an elegant, simple no-nonsense head unit, which is the essence of German functionality and design. This system breathes BMW class and distinction.

http://www.edmunds.com/reviews/list/top10/58886/article.html


----------



## Teej (Dec 19, 2001)

Hummer H1?!! HAHAHAHA thats funny!!! :lmao: I'm not saying that the system is bad...just the fact that the ultimate off-roader that was never even meant for road use, is on this list is a bit hilarious to me. 

I gotta testdrive the Mark Levinson in the LS430 some day. The other day I was coming into work following this SC430 with its top down. He had the music blaring on his ML and we went down to the underground parking. Damn that sounded good, never heard anything that good in an underground parking before! Felt like I was in a stadium or something or at a live concert. :thumb: Then the idiot put his top up and turned it off!!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Why didn't they do the test with the M5 stereo? 

Mmmm... 10" subs....


----------

